# Going to college- beta fish questions!



## BettaSuicune (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I'm leaving for college in five days and I'm bringing Bobo, my male betta fish, with me. I've had him for about a year and a half and I've been keeping him in a 2-gallon tank with a filter. I've also had some of those little snails, I'm not sure where they even came from but they do a great job of keeping the water clear. 
My mom was concerned about me brining a 2-gallon tank with me to college (even though I have plenty of room) so we stopped at a store today and got a 1-gallon tank complete with an LED light and filter. 
So I cleaned the tank, set it up with marbles on the bottom as I usually do, and filled it 50-50 with new distilled water and his old water. 
At first he seemed fine- then I noticed he was sorta getting pulled towards the filter a bit, which I didn't like at all. Then he started sort of gasping at the surface of the water, which freaked me out. I put a little blue air bubbler in and that seemed to solve that problem. However, I'm still worried that 1 gallon won't be enough for him. 
Also, lately I've noticed that he's developed some black spots on his sides and the top of his head is black as well. I googled around and it seems like it's scale loss, but I can't seem to tell why it's happening or what to do about it. 
I really love Bobo and I'm really attached to him- probably more than I should be. 
So basically it boils down to:
1. Will he be okay in the 1-gallon tank or should I go with the 2-gallon one? 
2. What are these black spots? Are they scale loss, and if so, what if anything can I do about it?
3. Should he be having trouble breathing like that? Will a bubbler be okay for him?
And 4. Keeping in mind that I do have snails and I have had them for almost a year and they've kept the water very clean, also that I will be starting my freshman year at college, how frequently should I change the water? 

Thanks so much for any help!! Sorry for the long post!
Bobo and I say thanks!


----------



## Panacea (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello, it seems your post is under the wrong section. Regardless, it would help if you could possibly get some photos of Bobo and his black spots on his head and body. Would be easier to tell whether it is or not for whomever can help you with that. Also, a 1 gallon with snails and a betta is too small for all of them. They create too large of a bio-load for it. The 2 gallon would be ideal to take to college. If possibly, I'd recommend either returning the 1 gallon or keeping it for a hospital tank when Bobo may need treatments so that the medicine and water changes will not disrupt your 2 gallon's cycle. 

Lastly, how long have you been using distilled water? Tap water with dechlorinator is much better than any bottle water. Distilled water lacks the minerals your betta needs to thrive and other bottled waters generally do as well.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

larger volume of water= more stable temperature, pH and hardness as well as diluting ammonia (or with a cycled filter nitrates) more. So a 2g would be better than a 1g.

I see no photos so no comment on spots. 

Bettas are Anabantoids, they have labyrinth lung which means they can breath air, as logn as they have access to air (aka not kept in a bad completely filled with water-no air in it, and not kept in a lidded tank with water so high its against the lid-no air in it) it will be ok. They do not need a bubbler, a filter however they will appreciate, a cycled tank is much nicer for them. 

Btw snails do not keep the water clean, they produce a LOT of poop=ammonia=nitrates if cycled tank.._technically _live plantsplants would clean the water (beneficial bacteria in filter convert ammonia to nitrite to nitrate, and most importantly the live plants consume the nitrates).


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

I wouldn't go with the 1 gallon, It would kinda suck for him ya know? I say this because that one gallon is your bettas entire world. It's best to give bettas plenty of things to explore (it's adorable when they do) Oh man listen I'm going to collage too ( I don't know if your in a dorm or what ) but I have a 55 gal a 10 gal and a 5 gal all squeezed into my room in my apartment. Most collages are ok with up to 10 gallons I think in dorms. Plus its WAY easyer to syphon water then it is to wash out the entire bowl ( don't have to take you baby out just syphon around him ) now for your questions

1. Will he be okay in the 1-gallon tank or should I go with the 2-gallon one? 

The 2 gallon. But I would go a littler bigger mostly because I don't trust small tank heaters (but I'm paranoid so if you can find a good baby heater woot ). 5 gallons is my minimum heated filtered ye. PLUS SNAILS SO YEAH almost forgot about that... yeah pick up a five gallon at a garage sail ( make sure they didn't clean it with soap or bleach )

2. What are these black spots? Are they scale loss, and if so, what if anything can I do about it?

can't tell without a picture but it is MAYBE ammonia burns??? ( don't take my word on that cause I don't know without images )

3. Should he be having trouble breathing like that? Will a bubbler be okay for him?
With the filter and the bubbler he is probably gonna get pushed around alot so mmm no good. 

And 4. Keeping in mind that I do have snails and I have had them for almost a year and they've kept the water very clean, also that I will be starting my freshman year at college, how frequently should I change the water? 

Uh with the small tanks you have every other day. But if you get a filtered heated 5 gallon only once a week.

also
(slowly holds up Entei) he best


----------



## BettaSuicune (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Here's a pic I took of his head- 
http://i.imgur.com/IT1lYLh.jpg
I think I'm going to switch him back to the 2-gallon one- I'll have it set up when i bring him to college so he'll be all ready!


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

oh lord he looks like my boy King Popzy. I hope he stays in good health ; v ;


----------



## BettaSuicune (Aug 22, 2015)

Is he okay?


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

my boy or yours?
my boy is in terrible shape right now. his age has caught up to him and he is a perfect example of how past mistakes ( no matter how well I take care of him now ) catch up to you.
your boy looks like he has a pinch of fin rot though actually hmmm... 
go get some aquarium salt and use as it says on the box. Remember to NOT use it for more then a week. Doing so will cause kidney problems ( pretty sure thats what happend to my boy ) aquarium salt is a wonderful way to treat fish without hard core meds. Just make sure you don't use it to much or your fish my not benifit from it because the bacteria got used to it or something. Also aquarium salt does not evaporate or come all the way out with a small water change. So if you dose for two gallons and do a 50% water change, dose for 1 gallon when you add it back in. Okay I'm gonna do some 1 2 3 instructions

What you need to do over the next week

1. Dissolve salt BEFORE you put it in the tank ( it burns the fish if its not )

2. 100% water change every day ( if your fish doesn't like this go to %50 instead ) your water needs to be perfect. remember to dose correctly you don't want to OD the bab on aquarium salt 

3. remove any sharp plants that may be ripping his fins. A rip in the fin is like when we get a cut. So if it gets infected thats when fin rot happens. get some fabric plants at the pet store ( they look more real anyway )

I would also google fin rot and treatments, in case I said anything wrong


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

You can't use distilled water. It is harmful to fish. If you want you can use purified water but you would need to add some kind of mineral supplement like Seachem Replenish. 

I wouldn't move him from the 2 gallon. 

Regarding aquarium salt, it is fine to use at low doses for longer than a week. Use it at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons (so less than half a tablespoon for a 2 gallon, less for a 1 gallon). At a higher dose you can use 1 teaspoon per gallon for no more than 2 weeks.


----------



## KingPopzy (Aug 22, 2015)

I personally disagree about using salt for more then a week but it's all up to you. plus every betta different so ye
I mean no disrespect Tealight03 I swear


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

None taken. Everyone has different experiences and opinions.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm curious why your mom was concerned about the 2 gallon?

I had my betta all through college in a 1 gallon (before I knew what I know now, obviously) and if I had felt like it I had plenty of room on my desk for even a ten gallon!


----------



## JonahPix (Aug 29, 2015)

Aww, he is such a pretty boy. I can see why you like him.

Though, I think keep him in the 2 gal. That is probably 1) what is used to and 2) will be easier for you to keep up the water consistency for him.

Don't worry about the 2 gal taking up too much room... that is what the desk is for. ;p Most desks... it will actually fit perfectly on them. 

I am currently a junior in college... so I have done the whole fish transport thing... a couple of times. If you want to talk or want me to share some of experiences with fish in college (or bringing them up to college). Please PM or reply. I would be happy to help in anyway I can!

;-)


----------

